

Teen Mathletes Do Battle at Algorithm Olympics - shalinmangar
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/mf_algorithmolympics/all/1?pid=3904

======
arst
Discussion from three days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957433>

------
joshhart
Neal Wu's a nice kid in addition to being ridiculously smart. Went to my high
school and was friends with my little brother.

He's ranked 4th worldwide in Algorithms on Topcoder (everyone, not just high
schoolers):
[http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=22663...](http://www.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=22663117&tab=alg).
I think he interned at fb recently too.

------
alexgodin
Why does this keep getting re-posted?

------
J3L2404
I'm opposed to the word "mathlete".

~~~
frou_dh
Math1337

